# hi from maryland



## shauna1 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi everybody. I'm new here and also new to forums, so let me know if I'm not doing it right. I got my first horse, a beautiful, moody Arabian mare when I was 9. I trained at an Arabian barn for years. Got out of horses for several years while I went to school. I had to put down my Fanny about a year ago, and realized how much I missed horses, so I worked a lot of overtime and have finally been able to move home my mom's horse to my house. A 24 year old Arab gelding named Flame. I just recently bought myself a gorgeous 1.5 year old colt named Mattie. I have been doing well so far remembering stuff, but I'm sure I am going to need some help. I look forward to participating in some discussions with everyone!:razz:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!  Have fun posting.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

welcome!!!!


----------



## shauna1 (Oct 23, 2008)

*thanks*

thanks. Looking forward to chatting


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello fellow marylander!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

welcome and hello from the eastern shore of MD


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

welcome here!!!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

welcome to the HF! Have fun posting!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------

